# Weekly Competition 2019-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *R2 F' R2 U F' R' U R' U 
*2. *R2 F' U F U' F2 R2 U2 R' 
*3. *R' U' R2 U' R F R' U2 F U' 
*4. *R2 U F' R2 U F U2 F 
*5. *R2 F R2 U F R' U R2 U 

*3x3x3
1. *F2 U2 L F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D F' R' F' U' L' U' R B 
*2. *L2 U B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D U' R2 U B' L B2 R' B2 F2 R' B L2 R' 
*3. *L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B L U R F2 U2 B D B D2 
*4. *F2 R U2 F2 R F2 D2 L' U2 R' B' L' D L' U' R2 B' U' R' 
*5. *F2 D' R2 U L2 D' R2 D2 R2 U F2 R' B R2 B2 L R F D' U2 R 

*4x4x4
1. *Rw' B R2 D' L Uw Fw F' D U F R2 Fw' F2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw2 L' R' B2 L2 Uw' Rw Uw2 B' Fw Rw' B2 Fw2 F L' D' Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' D2 B2 D
*2. *U' L' R' Uw' U' R Fw' F L' B' F L2 Rw Uw2 U' F L' U' B F' R' D' Uw' U' Rw F D2 B D2 U' B' Rw2 D2 R U2 Rw' Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw
*3. *R Uw L2 R D' Fw2 L2 Rw R' Uw B Rw' R' U2 Fw R2 D' R F Uw' F' D' L' U2 Rw R Fw Uw U2 L2 F L' F' U B2 R2 Fw2 D R' D
*4. *R2 B L Rw' U2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Rw' U Fw Rw' B' L2 Uw L2 Rw R Fw L2 F2 D B Uw U Rw Fw Rw U R2 U2 L Fw' L Uw B2 Rw' Uw' U2 Fw2
*5. *B Fw Uw L2 B L Uw' L R Fw' L F U L2 U' Fw L Rw' R' B' D Uw B' Fw Rw R' Uw' Fw F' R2 Fw' Uw' B2 Rw' R' Uw' Rw' U2 B' Fw

*5x5x5
1. *B2 U' B2 Uw2 Lw' R' U Fw Uw2 L' R B' D2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw2 B Bw Uw' R' Fw' Uw B' L D U2 L' Rw2 Fw2 L Bw' Lw Rw B' F2 D U' B2 Lw D Dw' U' F' Lw2 B F2 R2 Fw2 D2 Bw R D2 Uw U Rw D2 Dw2 R' Bw'
*2. *Rw' D' L' Fw Lw' D2 U2 Lw2 Dw' U F2 Lw' Rw' Dw2 B' Uw' Lw' Bw2 D' Dw' R2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 F' Lw2 B' Bw' Fw2 U2 F' Uw' Lw' Dw' L2 R Fw R' Uw U B Fw2 D2 B' U2 L Fw U' Lw' Dw' U' F' Rw' F' Dw2 U2 L' Lw' Rw'
*3. *D2 L U2 Fw' F' Uw' L2 D' Lw2 R B' Fw2 D U Bw F' U' F2 Lw Rw' U Rw2 Dw Uw' B' L R' Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' L' Lw2 Rw R2 Dw' U2 B R' D2 U Lw D Rw2 D' Uw F' D Uw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 L Lw2 Uw
*4. *B2 Uw' Fw2 R' F U B' D Uw' Lw R2 U' L2 B' Lw' B' D L Fw2 Rw2 Bw2 D F' D2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw Uw2 U2 B' Bw2 L Rw' Bw Dw Fw Dw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 R' U2 L' B Fw' R Fw' U' Rw B2 Fw2 L' F L2 Lw' U R' Bw2 D Dw
*5. *R D' Dw Lw B2 R B' R' Dw Bw2 R2 U Bw Rw' Bw' R' Fw' D2 Lw' R2 Bw F' L' Dw' L Rw2 Uw2 U2 B2 F' L2 Uw Lw2 D' Fw2 D2 Dw Uw2 R' B' D2 U Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw' U2 Bw2 Fw' Dw' Rw R' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 U' R' D2 R2 Uw

*6x6x6
1. *R 3U' R2 3F 3U2 2F 3R' 3U U 3F' 3U' B' 2U 2F 3R2 2B2 D' 2F L B2 2F' 2R2 2D' 2U 2L' 3R' D2 2D 3R 2U' B2 2L 3F' F' 3U F L 3R2 B' 2F2 3R2 2R 2U 2F2 F' 2R2 U 3R2 U2 3R 2R D2 2B' 2F2 2D' 2L 3R' R' 3F2 2U2 L U 3F 2L2 B 2U 2B2 U2 2F' R
*2. *3U 2U2 R 2U' 2B' L2 2R2 R' 2D 3U R' D 2R 2D2 R' 3U 2L' 3R 2U B' 2U2 2B2 2D2 B2 R2 2B2 U' 2F2 2U' L2 2R2 R' F2 2D2 3U U' B' 3F2 2F U2 2F2 U B2 F2 D' 2D2 3R2 R' D 2F2 2R2 2F' 2U' B' 3R 2R' 3F' 2R' B 3F2 2F' 2L' 2R' 2B' F 3U2 R' 2U2 2B' D'
*3. *3R 3F' 3U2 2U2 3F' U 2B2 2U' 2B' F' L' 3R' 2D F2 2L 3F2 2F' U2 2R 2D' L' 2R B' 2F 3U2 2B2 2F' F2 2U2 2L2 2F' 2D' F 2D' 2U 2L' 2B2 R 2D' F2 2D R 2D 2L' B 2B' 3F R2 2D2 B 2U B' 2B2 R U L2 2R2 2D R 3F2 2U 2F D U' 2B 2R' R F2 2U 2L'
*4. *2R' R U F2 2L R' U' L F' R D 2R2 2D' 2B' 3R D 2U2 U 3R' D 2U 2F' 2U2 3R2 2D2 B2 2B2 2F' 3U 2L' B' L2 3R 2R' F' 3U2 2B2 2L2 F' 2U B2 2B2 U 2F2 2U2 L R2 2U' 2R D' R' 2D 3U' B 2R2 F D R' 3F 2L B2 2B2 2F 2U2 2B 3F' L2 3U2 2R' 3F'
*5. *B' D' 2U' B' 3U U' 3F' 3R' F' 3U 2R2 U 2R2 B' 2F 3R B' D' 2D' U' 2B 2D B2 3F L2 R 3U2 B' D' 2D2 2B 2D 3U2 2U' F D2 B 2B2 L2 D B2 3F2 F2 2U' F2 2U 3F 2D 3R 2D2 B2 3F' F2 3R' 2D 3F 2R2 D 2L' B F 2R 2F R' 2U2 L D 2F2 2D2 F2

*7x7x7
1. *2R2 R2 3D2 3R 2B2 2L' 3R2 3B U2 3F' 2U2 2B' F' 2R 3U' 2B2 F 2D 2L' 3R' B L2 2B' F2 D 2D' 3B2 3U2 2R2 2B 3B2 3D' 2U2 3R' 3U 3F' 2L' 3B' L 2L2 2B' 2L D' 2R 3F' 2R2 2D2 U R' F 3L D 2B 2U B U' 3B' D U' 3L2 3F2 F' 2R2 3U' L' 3F2 L 3L2 2B 3U' 3L2 2R 2B 3B 3D B' 2D2 3F 2D2 3D 2U' U 3F 2F' F' U 3B 3D 2U' L2 R' 2B' 3D' U2 2B 3B2 F D 2B' 2F
*2. *2B' 3F2 2L2 D2 3B' 3F2 L' R2 3B 3D L 2L2 2B 3B' F2 U2 F U2 L' 2L2 3L D2 2B R2 B' 2B 3L2 R F D2 3U2 U' L 3F R 3B 2L 2U2 3L 3F 2F 2U2 2L' 3L2 2B U 3L 3R' F2 3L2 3F' 2F' F' 3L2 R' U' 3L 2R2 3F2 R 2B 3L2 R B' 3B2 F D' 3U' 2L' 3D2 3B2 L 2R B' 2B2 L 3R2 R' 3U2 2U R' 2U 2F2 2L2 3L' 2U' 2F' 3L' D 3D2 2R2 R 2F' 2D2 2F' L2 3D' U2 3B F'
*3. *2L' B2 U 2R2 D 2B2 2D 3B 2R2 D2 3D2 3L 3R' F2 2D2 3U U B 2L' R F2 3R B' 2B 3D L' 3R2 2U' F' 2D' 3U2 B' 3B2 3R2 2U2 R U2 2L' 3B' 2L2 B2 L' D 3D' 2U 3R' 3D 3R2 B' R2 D 2B' F' R 3D 3L' 3F' F 3D' 3U' 2L2 2F F2 2D2 3U L' F D' 2D' U' 3R2 F L' 2L 2R2 3D2 2U U2 2L2 R' U' F 3R' 2B2 3B 2D U 2L 3B D' 2D 3U2 B2 3F 2F 2R2 2U' 3L' 3D 3U2
*4. *3D F' 3R2 R' U B 3F' 2R' 2B' 2L' 3R' R 3D2 3R2 F' 2L' B 3B' D2 3U2 2B' U 3R' 2U' B2 F 2R2 2U 3B' 2U' 3L' 3F 3L 2R B2 3F2 F' U' 2F2 2U B2 3B2 F2 D 3D2 3B2 2F2 L2 2R D2 3L 3F D2 2D2 3U2 3F 2U' 2L' 2U2 2B 3D' 3F2 2F U' 3B' 2L' 3R 2D 3U2 U2 3R2 3D 2L' 3F2 2R2 2U 3L' R' 3F2 2F F' 2L2 3L2 3D' 3B2 3F 2D 3B2 L 3D2 U' 3L R 2F' F2 L' D2 2R F2 3L'
*5. *3B2 F L2 3R' 3B2 2D' 2R 2U2 U' 3L2 F2 3U 2L2 R2 D' U 2L2 R' 3B2 3L2 2D 3L 3R 2U' U R2 3F2 R 2U2 3R' 3B2 3R 3D' 2B 3R2 3D' 3R F' 3D U' 3B 2L2 2B D2 2F' 3U' 3F 2F' L 2B2 3U U 2R 3F2 2F' R' 3U 2R2 2F' 3L' 3B' 2U2 2B2 D 2B' 2R 3D' 3L 2F' 3D' U2 3L 3B' 2R2 R' 3B 3F2 3R2 2D R2 2B2 3B2 3L2 2D 2B' 3F' 2F 2L U2 3B2 3L 3B' 2L2 2F 2L2 2B2 2D2 U F2 D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F R2 U' R' U R' F2 
*2. *U' R' U2 F R' U F2 U' R 
*3. *R2 U R F2 U2 R' F' U R' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U' D2 B D U2 B R' U2 B' D2 R2 L2 B F2 R2 D' F L' U2 F' Rw Uw
*2. *D L2 D L' R' D' U' R' D' F D2 L2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 D B Rw' Uw2
*3. *R' B R' L2 B F' U' L' R2 F D' F' B2 D U' F' R U' F2 Rw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw U2 F2 Uw2 Rw U' B2 D2 U2 F Uw' R2 U2 L B2 L' U F D2 Uw' B' Fw2 F2 R2 U L B2 U2 F' L2 Uw2 F2 D B' Uw' L' Rw' B2 F' Rw'
*2. *F U R2 Uw F2 R2 D2 Uw Rw D' Uw2 L B' Fw' F2 D' R' U2 Fw' F2 Uw' L2 D' U' F R' Fw' L2 Rw2 U' B2 D F' L D U2 L Rw' Uw2 B'
*3. *Fw' F D' R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' U' B2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 F2 D2 Uw Rw2 R' B Fw' F D' Uw' Fw L2 Rw2 F2 L D' U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' L' Uw2 Rw' B' Rw' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Rw R' F' L' F2 R Dw2 L' B2 D2 Uw Rw2 F' R2 B2 D' R U L' Uw' U' L B' Fw' Lw Dw2 U2 Lw U' R' D' Dw' Uw2 U' L' B D' L Lw B' U' R' D' R2 B Fw2 D Lw' R' Dw' Rw2 D Bw' Fw Lw2 Dw' Lw2 D2 Uw U'
*2. *Rw' D' Rw' F2 U2 Lw R' Dw' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 Bw Fw' R' D R U2 Lw Rw R U Lw' R Dw Fw' U2 Bw U' B F2 L2 F L D B Bw2 Rw' D L2 B F Lw2 Fw' Rw' B Uw U2 B' Fw' L' R' Dw2 B Lw Fw L R' U' Rw' Fw2
*3. *U2 L' Lw R2 U' L B Fw F' D' Dw Bw Fw' F' Dw2 R2 F' R2 B F Dw2 Bw2 F L Rw' F2 R Dw2 Lw2 Fw Lw2 Fw2 Rw' U2 Rw Dw B2 Bw2 Rw' F' Rw' Fw2 U Rw2 Dw' B Lw Bw2 Uw R U Bw D Uw' L Bw2 Dw' U2 Fw Rw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2L F2 2L 2R2 R2 2F R2 D2 F 3U' 3R U 3F2 F2 2U L 2D 2U L 3R U' L2 B' 2R2 R F2 L2 2D2 U' 2R R D 2L2 2B F2 2D L 2B2 2F2 3U2 2B 2R2 D' 3R2 2R2 F2 3R 2B 3F 2F' F' 3R' 2U' U2 3F' 2U2 3F2 2D2 3U 2L' 3F D2 2U R2 2D' 2B2 3R' D2 3F F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U2 2L' 3R' 3F2 3R' 2D' 3R2 R2 B' 3B2 3R' 2U' F2 2U B' 2B 2F2 2L2 2R2 2D' 3U' B 3U 2F' 3L2 2R 3D' 2R 3B R B' 3B' 3U' L2 2D2 3U' 2U2 2B' D2 3D' 3U B' 2F 3D2 R' 2D' 3L2 R' U L2 2D' 2U2 R' U' 2B 3U' 2B' L2 2L' B' 2U' 2F' L' 2D 3F 2L D 2B2 3L 3R 2D2 B 2B' 2U L2 3F' 3L' 3F2 L' 2F2 3D 3R2 2F' 2L2 2B 2D L 3B2 2D F 3L 3B 3D2 2U2 2B2 R2 2D' L' 2B' 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L2 D L' R2 B2 U' B' F2 R B R U L F U2 R D' U2 B' Rw Uw2
*2. *U2 L' F L' D U L D2 R2 L D2 F D L D2 R B2 F D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*3. *L2 D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B2 U F D R2 F' U' R L' U' R2 U2 F Rw Uw'
*4. *U' L F2 R' F2 D2 U B2 R U' R2 D R' D' U2 L F R2 L' D2 L' Uw2
*5. *B U2 F U' F B2 D R B2 L2 F B R L2 B' D2 F B2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*6. *B2 D' L2 D F U' F2 D2 L F2 R2 F2 D R2 F L' B F' L2 F2 D' Fw' Uw
*7. *B2 D2 F' B L D' F B2 R2 L B' D2 U L D B F2 R2 D' Fw'
*8. *R2 U' F U' L F' L' F R F2 B' R' D F2 D2 B2 D2 F U Rw Uw
*9. *L B2 D L2 D2 B2 U F D2 R' L2 F U' B' U D' L2 R B' D' Rw' Uw2
*10. *F2 L2 U' B' D' R2 F R U B U L2 B' F U' D' L2 U' L' B2 F2 Rw Uw
*11. *L' R2 D2 R' U L2 R' D2 B' L D' L2 R' U' D' L2 B D2 R Fw Uw2
*12. *L U F B2 D' U' L' F B U' F2 B U2 F2 R2 L2 D R2 B D' L' Fw Uw2
*13. *D R D B D2 R U L2 U2 D2 F' L' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 R D2 Rw2 Uw
*14. *F U R2 B2 L R U R2 L' D2 B' U' D' R L2 B F L U2 R' Fw Uw
*15. *L2 B D' R2 L' U D2 B2 L2 U2 F' B2 L R D L B F' U' F' D2 Rw' Uw2
*16. *R' B' L F B2 R F' R' F D' U' R2 U' B R2 F2 B' L R' F U Rw Uw
*17. *L2 D' U' F2 U2 B2 F L2 U2 R2 D U L2 U L2 U' R2 F D2 F B Rw' Uw2
*18. *R U2 B' F' D B' F2 L U2 L D2 R' D2 B2 D' B2 L2 U B2 Uw'
*19. *B2 F2 L2 U2 R' D U L' B' F' U2 B' F' U B2 L D F2 U R' D' 
*20. *L F' B D B2 D F L2 R' B' D' F' B2 L R' U2 B U' R' D2 Rw Uw'
*21. *B2 D' L' F2 L' D R' U' F B' R2 L' F2 B' L R U2 B2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *B D' B R U L2 F2 R2 U R' B' L2 F' B' U F2 B D' R2 F D' Rw Uw'
*23. *R F' D2 U' B' F' R' U' F2 L B2 F' D2 R2 B U2 F L' D' R' Fw
*24. *L U2 B' L' D' B U2 B' F2 D L' R F' R' L2 U' R2 L B' U F2 Rw Uw2
*25. *L D2 L' B2 R' B2 U2 D L D U2 L R2 D' L F' R L2 B' Rw' Uw2
*26. *R' U2 B2 U' L F2 U2 D2 B2 R D2 U2 L' R' U R' B2 L2 D B Rw2 Uw'
*27. *L F2 L F' L' U L2 D2 R' L' B' R L2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 U2 B2 
*28. *U2 D2 R' L2 B U2 R L2 D B' D R2 F2 B' D F' L' R D Rw Uw
*29. *B' R2 B R B L U' B' U' L' U' B2 L B' R2 L B' F D2 U' Rw Uw'
*30. *R U B' D2 U' R B2 D U' F' U2 L' D' F R2 F L2 F B' D' Rw Uw
*31. *R2 U2 R2 L' F2 R2 B L U2 R' F D2 U' L' D' U' F2 L' B2 Rw Uw'
*32. *D2 L B D' L U R D F2 U F' D F L2 U B' F2 R2 D2 Rw2
*33. *B L' U2 L' U' L D L' R2 F U2 R L' U L' B2 R2 U' R2 L' B Uw'
*34. *R L' F' U D' B' R L' D U R2 D' L' F2 L U R2 F D Fw
*35. *B2 D' F' B2 U2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' F' R' D R D2 U2 B' D' U F2 Rw' Uw
*36. *R D L' B' D' U F2 U R F2 B U' R2 L U' F' D' B2 L2 B' U2 Fw Uw
*37. *R2 D L' F R D2 L D2 L' R' D L' R' U2 D2 B D' B F' D' Fw' Uw'
*38. *L F' L2 F L R U' L D2 U L U' L' D' L D L' F2 D' L Fw' Uw'
*39. *B L' R2 F2 D2 L R' F B' U2 B2 L' D' R' L D2 L2 R' B2 Rw Uw'
*40. *L2 U2 B2 L' B' D' R2 B' U L F U' D' R B2 L' D F L Fw' Uw
*41. *L' D2 R2 U L D B D2 F' U B U2 R U R2 D' B U' F Uw2
*42. *D2 B' L F B U2 R2 D B2 L2 R D' F' D' L2 D' R' U F' R' Fw Uw2
*43. *D B2 R2 U' D L R D' U' F' B D2 L U2 R' F' B2 R2 U D' Rw2 Uw2
*44. *R L' U2 D R' B' U2 D2 B' R' F2 U' R D B L2 B F U' Fw' Uw'
*45. *B F U2 L2 F2 B2 L' B D R2 D' R D2 U' R B2 R B R2 B D Fw Uw
*46. *U B' F2 D2 U' F2 B L U2 F R2 U' F2 D' R' L' U R U F Rw Uw'
*47. *L' D2 L R2 D2 L2 B' F' L2 B' R' U B F U' L2 D' U R2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *L U B' L' F' L F2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 B' L' U2 F L' R' Fw' Uw2
*49. *U' F2 R2 F L U' R2 D' B2 F2 R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 Rw Uw
*50. *L' B L' D L2 U L' D2 U2 R' L' U' R F' U2 D B D2 L2 D2 F2 Rw Uw2
*51. *L U' R' U2 D2 R2 D2 F' R' B2 R2 U' B2 F U' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 Rw Uw
*52. *D2 F2 R' B D2 L2 F' B2 R D2 U' L2 B' U B F' U L F Rw' Uw2
*53. *L U' L' U' B' F U R' U R L D R2 D' B2 D U R B2 L Fw' Uw2
*54. *U F2 L D' U' B U2 B2 L D R2 L2 D' B' R2 D' B2 R' D' Rw Uw'
*55. *F2 R' F' R' B2 L' D B' F2 L B F U' L D2 B' U' B' R' D' Fw' Uw
*56. *B U L' D R2 U B' U' L F' B2 U' B F' R' B L B D2 B Rw Uw
*57. *D2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F L2 B' R F2 D R2 L2 F2 D2 B2 F L' D2 Rw Uw2
*58. *U2 L' R2 B2 L2 F2 D U2 L D' U2 L2 B' D2 U2 L' D2 U' R' Fw Uw'
*59. *R2 D' R' B' U' B U R' U' D F D' F' R2 L2 F2 L' U2 R Fw' Uw
*60. *D R U' D' R B' D2 F L' F R2 U D' F2 U2 B2 L' R2 B' U' Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 U R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' F' L' U' B' U B U2 B2 U R 
*2. *F' R2 F R2 F R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R B F2 U' R' F' D' R' U2 B2 
*3. *U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D U R2 U L2 F L D' B' D B' F' U2 B2 
*4. *R2 F2 D B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 D F' U2 L D' U2 F2 U2 R' U R2 
*5. *D R' B R' U' L D2 B2 R' F2 L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 D F2 D 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F' R2 F' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 D' L U' B2 U' L U2 B2 U F2 
*2. *F' U D' F B' L' B U' F R' L2 B' R2 B R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 F2 
*3. *U F2 U B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D B' D2 U' B' D' B' R' F L F2 
*4. *D' B2 D L2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B' D R' D2 R2 D' B F D2 U 
*5. *B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 U F2 D R2 F' D2 R U2 B2 D F' U2 L' R2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *B2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 R2 B2 D U F U B F2 L R' F2 D' B' L2 
*2. *F2 B R' D2 B' L' U2 F' R' B R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 
*3. *B' R2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' U2 B D' F2 R B' U R2 D2 F2 U F 
*4. *D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 D R' D B U' R B F' L2 R F 
*5. *R2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U' R U2 L' F' D B' U' L' B U2 R' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 R B2 R F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R' B L' B2 F2 D2 F D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 B' R F B2 D2 R' L F' R2 F2 L2 U2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B' U L' U' F D' B2 L F' U' R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F R' F2 U' F R' U F' U2 
*3. *R2 D2 L D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 R F' R' U' L2 F2 R' U' F D2 
*4. *L2 D F' Rw' F U2 R2 B' D U Rw' R' B U' F Uw U B' D2 Fw2 D2 B' F' Uw2 Fw' U' F' U' R2 Uw' R2 F' R Fw2 F2 Uw' U2 B2 Rw B'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R' F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' F U2 
*3. *L2 F D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 D' B D U L F R F' D F2 L' 
*4. *B' R' F' D2 Fw2 U' R' Fw' L' U2 Fw' D2 R' D2 Uw2 U' Fw2 Uw' L' Rw' D Rw D2 Uw U2 R2 D Fw2 F2 Rw' D' Fw' Rw R B Fw2 F' L2 U B
*5. *Bw2 F' Dw' L Dw2 Lw2 B' Fw' L2 Bw Fw' Dw2 R2 B D2 Uw' U2 F U' Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' R' Uw' Lw2 Dw' U2 F L2 F R B' Fw' Dw Bw' D L' Uw2 L Fw2 F D Lw2 B2 Lw Rw F L' D2 Bw Lw' R' D' L' R2 D Dw F' Dw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U R' F' R F2 U' F' U R2 
*3. *D2 L2 R2 B2 U L2 U B2 L2 U2 L' B2 R B F2 L' U' R D2 
*4. *L' U L R D' Fw2 L Rw D Uw U' Fw2 Uw R2 D2 R' B' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 F D2 U' L2 R F' U' F' Uw2 U2 Fw L2 Rw2 R' D2 Fw2 L R2 B
*5. *U2 Bw2 Rw2 D F Lw2 U Bw2 D2 R2 Dw Fw' L2 B2 F2 Rw2 R Uw B L' Lw' Bw L2 B2 Fw Lw' Dw Lw2 R2 F2 D' Dw2 R2 Dw2 L2 R Bw Fw' D2 F2 D Dw2 Bw Uw2 L Rw' R B2 Fw L Lw R' Fw' Uw' Rw Bw2 Fw' Lw F U'
*6. *F D' 2U F U 2L D 2F F2 3U 2F2 2U2 2B' 2F' 3R2 3F2 L 2D' L B' 2B2 U 2L2 R 3U2 2B R2 B2 2D B2 2D 2F' L 3R2 2D F2 2R' 3U' 2L B' 3F' 2L 2R2 2B2 2F F' R2 B2 D' U' B2 U B 2R2 D 2D' 3U2 2U 2B 3F F' 2D2 F' 2L 2U' 2B' 3F' 2R' 2U U'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R2 U' R2 U F2 U F U 
*3. *D' U' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U' R U B' F' D2 U B' F' D U' 
*4. *Rw2 B2 L' Uw U' R2 D Uw' L' R2 B Fw2 F' Uw2 Fw2 D2 Uw F2 R F' D' Rw' Fw D2 Uw' U2 R2 B D B' D' U' Rw' R2 D R B2 Fw2 R Fw'
*5. *Lw Uw2 Lw D B' D Bw' Fw' F2 D' R2 D' R U Rw R' Dw2 Uw L F2 L2 D2 B2 Bw2 F L2 Rw D Dw2 U2 Fw2 Rw B' Bw' F Lw B' F Uw R' Bw D2 U2 B Bw F2 D2 Dw' B2 U' L' D B' U' B' Uw2 Fw2 F D' Bw'
*6. *2R' U2 3R B2 2D L' 2L' B' 2L' R' 2U 2F' L 3R R2 B' 3U2 2B2 3R B' 3U2 2R2 B2 2L' B U2 2L2 D' 3R2 2R2 F2 L' 3U' 2U R 3F2 3R' 2R 2B L2 3U2 2L' 2R2 R' 3U2 3F2 2F2 L 2R' 3U' L R2 3F2 2F D U 3R' 2R U 2R' 2U U 2F L' R' B' 3R 3U 2F2 F2
*7. *L R2 3D' 2R' D 2L' 3D' L 3L2 2B 2U2 B' 3R R2 3D' 2U L B2 3B2 3F' R B 2L 3U' 2U2 U2 B 3F 3R2 3D2 2U' L D' 3D 3F2 3R 2U2 3R 2D' B' 2B2 3D2 U' L2 R' 3B2 U 2R' 2U' U' 2R 2D' 2U2 3F2 2R2 R2 U' 3R 2R 3B 2U' 3R2 D2 B' 2R' R' 2D' 2F 2U 3R 3U' F 3D2 3U 3R2 B 2B2 3F2 3U2 2R2 D2 2D2 3D2 U2 2L 3U' R2 2F 2U2 2B' 3B D2 3U 3L 3R 2R 3B2 3F' 3L' 2D2

*Clock
1. *UR3- DR3- DL0+ UL2- U5+ R3+ D5- L3+ ALL2- y2 U5+ R4+ D3- L5- ALL3- UR DL UL 
*2. *UR2- DR5+ DL6+ UL1+ U4- R4- D4- L2- ALL5- y2 U5+ R6+ D5+ L3- ALL3+ DL UL 
*3. *UR2- DR1- DL5+ UL3- U4- R0+ D2+ L1- ALL4- y2 U2- R1+ D1+ L2- ALL2+ UL 
*4. *UR4+ DR4+ DL1+ UL2- U5- R1+ D3- L2+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R5+ D1- L5+ ALL1- UR DR DL 
*5. *UR5+ DR5+ DL1- UL1+ U5+ R4- D0+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R2+ D5- L3+ ALL2+ UR UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R L' R U' B U B' U' l' r' b' u 
*2. *U' R L B U' R' L' l' b u 
*3. *U' L U B U L' R L' B l' u' 
*4. *R L B L B L U L r' b' u' 
*5. *U' L' U' B U R' U L r' b 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -1)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (3, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)
*3. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (-3, 2) / (0, -4) / 
*4. *(1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0)

*Skewb
1. *B L U B R' U B' U R L B
*2. *B L B L R L' R' B L' R' L
*3. *L R B' L' R B R U' L R U'
*4. *R B U' R' L' R L' R' L B U
*5. *L U R' B' U B' L B' R' U' L'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U' F R' F2 R' F2 R F2 
*3. *D2 R F U R B R2 L2 B' D2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 D 
*4. *U L2 Fw' D2 B' Rw2 U' Rw Uw' U Rw Uw Rw' Fw' F L' R' U' L2 Rw' R' B' D' R Fw' Uw2 U Rw F' U' R F Rw' Fw L2 Uw2 U' Fw' R F
*5. *Lw2 F' Uw2 R D2 U' B2 Rw F' D' Rw Dw' B2 Dw2 Fw2 U' R2 Fw2 Lw D L B2 Uw R' Bw2 Fw Uw' F2 Dw Bw' Uw F' Lw2 B2 Fw' Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw' Dw2 L Bw' U' B2 Uw2 Rw' F2 U' Fw Rw B2 Dw' Uw Fw2 F Lw Rw R'
*OH. *B2 D F' U2 D B2 D B' L2 D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 U2 
*Clock. *UR5- DR3+ DL5- UL0+ U2+ R5- D6+ L5- ALL1+ y2 U1- R3+ D4+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' B R' L' U' B' R' B' l r 
*Square-1. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) / 
*Skewb. *B L U B U' R' U' L B' L R

*Redi Cube
1. *L' f r' b' l L f l L' B' F' L R F' L'
*2. *B' b' r' f' l' f' l r' B' F R' B' L F L' R B
*3. *B' L r b f' l' L' F L' B L' R' B'
*4. *L l' r' R b B' r b' F' L' B' R B F R
*5. *b B l f' r R b r f R' F' L' B' L B

*Master Pyraminx
1. *U B' Lw' Bw Uw' R' Bw Rw' U' R' B' Uw' R' L' Rw Lw Rw Lw' R' B' Uw' Lw' B' L' R' Rw Bw' Uw Lw B Rw' Uw' B Lw B' U' L' Bw Lw' U u' r l
*2. *Bw U' R B Uw B Lw' U' B' Rw' B L U Bw Rw B L' Lw Bw' U' Uw B L' Lw' Rw B' Lw L' R Uw Bw' U Uw' B R' Rw Lw R B Bw r l
*3. *U Lw L R' B' Bw' Uw Bw Rw' U' Bw U Lw R Rw' U B Bw L' R Rw' L' B' Uw' R Rw U' Bw R' B' Rw' Uw U Rw' Uw R Rw U Uw' Lw' u r l' b'
*4. *R' Rw B Bw Uw L B Bw' U R L' Lw Uw' Bw Rw Lw' Uw' U' L Bw' Rw Uw' Bw' R L' U' Rw' L' U' Bw U Uw' L R Lw U R Bw Rw R' u r' l' b
*5. *Uw U B R Rw L' Bw' R Lw U' Uw' Lw Uw' B' R L Rw Lw Bw' B L Rw' B R U Uw' Rw' R L U' B Bw' Uw U B L' R' Lw' R Bw u' b'


----------



## Clément B. (Jan 8, 2019)

2x2 : (4.03), (5.23), 4.11, 4.50, 4.36 = 4.32
3x3 : (12.90), (11.05), 12.33, 11.76, 12.46 = 12.18
4x4 : 48.49, (53.34), 48.38, (43.63), 46.14 = 47.67
5x5 : (1:45.36), 1:37.49, 1:39.69, 1:39.18, (1:35.67) = 1:38.78 
6x6 : (3:18.98), (3:07.12), 3:13.65, 3:09.91, 3:07.45 = 3:10.33
OH : (26.23), 21,22, (19.86), 23.17, 21.74 = 22.04
234 Relay : 1:14.94
2345 Relay : 2:58.62
23456 Relay : 6:25.18
Skewb : (6.62), (10.02), 7.78, 7.64, 8.72 = 8.04
Pyraminx : (6.68), (12.35), 10.84, 8.56, 8.03 = 9.14
Square 1 : 24.90, (29.22), (21.07), 23.79, 23.66 = 24.11
Megaminx : (1:22.37), 1:31.38, 1:25.12, (1:32.77), 1:27.91 = 1:28.13


----------



## Juicejam (Jan 9, 2019)

2x2: 5.35, 4.47, 5.04, (4.25), (5.65) = 4.95

3x3: 11.94, 14.32. (17.36), (11.58), 14.27 = 13.51

3x3 OH: 25.24, 22.76, (1:03.51), 23.40, (22.02) = 23.80

Square-1: 1:21.77, (DNF), (29.38), 1:21.17, 1:01.03 = 1:14.66

2x2 BLD: 1:31.35, 3:21.04, 3:45.77

FMC: 39, 39, 40



Spoiler: Scramble 1 Solution



Scramble 1: R' U' F D2 R B2 R F2 D2 U2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' L' R' B L' B2 F2 D2 F D' R' U' F

2x2x1: L' U2

Finishing Cross R B' L D' B R2 B' D2 F

2nd & 3rd Pairs: L' F D' L D F'

Last Pair+Winter Variation: D F D2 F2 R F D F D' F' R

PLL: D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R2 D'

Solution: L' U2 R B' L D' B R2 B' D2 F L' F D' L D F' D F D2 F2 R F D F D' F' R D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 R2 D'

Total Moves: 39





Spoiler: Scramble 2 Solution



Scramble 2: R' U' F D F2 B' R F B2 D2 R' L F' R2 F2 L2 U2 D' F2 U F2 B2 U' R' U' F

Cross: B' D U L' B'

First 2 Pairs U2 F B' U F' B2

3rd Pair U B' U' F' U' F

4th Pair B U B' U2 B U' B'

OLL: F R F' U B U' B' U B U' B' F R' F' U'

Solution: B' D U L' B' U2 F B' U F' B2 U B' U' F' U' F B U B' U2 B U' B' F R F' U B U' B' U B U' B' F R' F' U'

Total Moves: 39





Spoiler: Scramble 3 Solution



Scramble 3: R' U' F L2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B' U L' U' F D' B2 L F' U' R2 D R' U' F

2x2x1: R D2

2x2x2: U R B R2

Finishing Cross: L' D F'

2nd Pair: L' F L2 F' L F U' F' U

3rd Pair: (L' B' L B)

4th Pair: (F L' F')

OLL: (U' F' L' F L U)

PLL: (B2 D2 B U B' D2 B U' B)

Solution: R D2 U R B R2 L' D F' L' F L2 F' L F U' F' U L' B' L B F L' F' U' F' L' F L U B2 D2 B U B' D2 B U' B

Total Moves: 40


----------



## freshcuber.de (Jan 9, 2019)

2x2: (8.95), 10.71, 9.91, 10.96, (11.49) = 10.52
3x3: 29.95, 30.98, 30.29, (23.44), (34.08) = 30.40
4x4: 1:39.67, 1:57.85, 1:48.80, (1:38.79), (2:04.75) = 1:48.77
Pyraminx: (14.67), (18.01), 17.05, 15.48, 17.70 = 16.74
Clock: (19.17), 21.00, 20.23, (22.19), 20.39 = 20.54
Skewb: 23.51, (23.85), 23.45, 17.28, (16.38) = 21.41


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 10, 2019)

2x2 - 2.61, 2.92, (4.42), (2.20), 3.14 = 2.89
3x3 - (14.10), 11.47, 13.49, 11.38, (10.06) = 12.11
4x4 - (54.64), 1:02.13, 56.05, (1:05.55), 59.96 = 59.38
5x5 - (2:14.00), 2:07.30, 2:11.45, 2:03.55, (2:01.32) = 2:07.43
Pyraminx - (2.90), 5.59, (5.59), 4.61, 4.33 = 4.84 Solves 2 and 3 are not typo's
Skewb - 4.73, 4.47, 6.13, (6.85), (4.22) = 5.11
Square 1 - 24.48, (24.29), (25.55), 25.27, 24.93 = 24.89 
Kilominx - 25.78, 26.23, (25.30), (29.03), 27.77 = 26.59
Redi cube - 18.67, 22.07, (18.18), 22.63, (23.81) = 21.12
Master Pyraminx - 34.45, (40.95), (29.52), 36.81, 34.48 = 35.25


----------



## Lux (Jan 10, 2019)

3x3: (17.83), 26,39, 19.46, (26.62), 25.00
Ao 5: 23.06


----------



## pjk (Jan 12, 2019)

*3x3:* 12.75, (12.61), 17.25, 16.56, (18.15)
Avg: 15.52
Awful, little warmup.


----------



## MathNoobz (Jan 13, 2019)

3x3 - (18.64) , 17.73 , 16.83 , 16.60 , (13.77)
3x3 Ao5 - 17.05

3x3OH - 27.36 , (25.94) , (32.08) , 28.03 , 31.94
3x3OH Ao5 - 29.11

3x3 Blindfolded - 5:10.14 , DNF , 3:59:03
3x3 Blindfolded Bo3 - 3:59:03


----------



## revAldoabedram (Jan 14, 2019)

3x3x3:
1. 15.06
2. 15.86
3. 16.82
4. 20.60
5. 15.51

Average of 5: 16.06
Best: 15.06

3x3x3 Blindfolded:
1. DNF
2. 1:16.18
3. 1:05.29

Mean of 3: DNF
Best of 3: 1:05.29

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded:
2/2 in 3:56.12

3x3x3 One Handed:
1. 29.39
2. 29.84
3. 29.02
4. 33.78
5. 28.45

Average of 5: 29.42
Best: 28.45


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 15, 2019)

Results for week 2: congratulations to ichcubegern, cuberjkid10 and lejitcuber!

*2x2x2*(175)

 1.60 Teeboo
 1.81 chriscuber123
 1.82 KSNCubed
 1.93 David ep
 1.96 Legomanz
 2.11 MLGCubez
 2.17 asacuber
 2.23 Tommy Kiprillis
 2.26 dmcuber818
 2.30 [email protected]
 2.37 turtwig
 2.38 TheDubDubJr
 2.51 lejitcuber
 2.52 [email protected]
 2.54 OriginalUsername
 2.58 ExultantCarn
 2.69 JakubDrobny
 2.75 DhruvA
 2.86 YouCubing
 2.87 [email protected]
 2.89 cubeshepherd
 2.90 SimonK
 3.04 G2013
 3.08 Magdamini
 3.09 vedroboev
 3.11 Helmer Ewert
 3.11 jaysammey777
 3.14 cuberkid10
 3.15 JoXCuber
 3.20 3x3x5
 3.20 Luke Garrett
 3.26 tJardigradHe
 3.29 Parke187
 3.37 thecubingwizard
 3.39 2017LAMB06
 3.44 MrKuba600
 3.44 CubicOreo
 3.48 leudcfa
 3.49 NoProblemCubing
 3.51 Erik
 3.52 ichcubegern
 3.54 Kerry_Creech
 3.55 frosty_cuber
 3.55 Torch
 3.55 AidanNoogie
 3.57 [email protected]
 3.58 camcuber
 3.60 TheodorNordstrand
 3.68 jancsi02
 3.70 Andrew_Rizo
 3.70 yjko
 3.71 Michael DeLaRosa
 3.71 Astral Cubing
 3.72 trav1
 3.73 AdrianCubing
 3.76 JMHCubed
 3.78 Kylegadj
 3.79 Coneman
 3.80 mihnea3000
 3.84 Ayan2005
 3.88 Angry_Mob
 3.90 DGCubes
 3.90 BradenTheMagician
 3.90 TipsterTrickster
 3.90 Ontricus
 3.91 Keenan Johnson
 3.91 CubicPickle
 3.92 Jscuber
 3.93 Marco21
 3.93 Neb
 3.95 Cheng
 3.96 MartinN13
 3.97 aaron paskow
 4.00 HawaiiLife745
 4.00 EdubCubes
 4.01 NathanaelCubes
 4.01 Pranav Prabhu
 4.03 Awesomesaucer
 4.04 jason3141
 4.12 MCuber
 4.26 PokeCubes
 4.29 Cooki348
 4.29 ARandomCuber
 4.32 Clément B.
 4.32 Toothcraver55
 4.39 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.40 sigalig
 4.45 Antto Pitkänen
 4.48 whatshisbucket
 4.51 Shadowjockey
 4.60 colegemuth
 4.61 Dylan Swarts
 4.62 Turkey vld
 4.63 MattP98
 4.70 Sixstringcal
 4.72 Schmizee
 4.79 Mark Boyanowski
 4.80 begiuli65
 4.87 Fred Lang
 4.89 2018JAIN01
 4.95 Juicejam
 5.04 Natanael
 5.10 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.11 swankfukinc
 5.20 Logan
 5.24 Islam Kitiev
 5.25 julio974
 5.27 DesertWolf
 5.27 RileyN23
 5.28 obelisk477
 5.30 Brayden Adams
 5.33 Hjerpower
 5.35 SpartanSailor
 5.36 Casper A.
 5.50 OJ Cubing
 5.53 sleipnir
 5.59 tigermaxi
 5.72 topppits
 5.72 VJW
 5.78 20luky3
 5.78 Nard Cubes
 5.81 PotElliot
 5.87 Glomnipotent
 6.07 V.Kochergin
 6.08 m24816
 6.20 vilkkuti25
 6.24 fun at the joy
 6.25 [email protected]
 6.29 RandomPerson84
 6.33 BiscutDNF
 6.36 Jmuncuber
 6.43 minnow
 6.44 abunickabhi
 6.49 xyzzy
 6.51 Bogdan
 6.54 qwer13
 6.57 SpeedCubeReview
 6.60 Lewis
 6.69 oliviervlcube
 6.77 brad711
 6.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.81 nms777
 6.86 TheCubingAddict980
 6.88 M O
 6.90 Guilhermehrc
 7.12 John Benwell
 7.13 Wriiglly
 7.18 Jozo_Berk
 7.19 VTCubers
 7.50 yovliporat
 7.53 UnknownCanvas
 7.54 cytokid101
 7.60 Bubbagrub
 7.61 Caleb/spooderskewb
 7.69 theos
 7.96 Schmidt
 8.02 Petri Krzywacki
 8.05 dschieses
 8.50 Mike Hughey
 8.65 xLodestar
 8.95 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.27 goidlon
 9.31 WillyTheWizard
 9.40 CubingDoggo
 9.74 L4ura12
 10.53 freshcuber.de
 11.28 Letmeinpls
 11.61 [email protected]
 11.97 angry broom
 11.99 Jacck
 12.44 Binary
 14.00 William Bate
 15.14 Sorizzz
 15.31 jam66150
 16.03 TheYellowCross
*3x3x3*(208)

 6.62 dmcuber818
 7.26 NicoCuber1
 7.33 Tommy Kiprillis
 7.39 lejitcuber
 8.01 Luke Garrett
 8.33 JakubDrobny
 8.41 Ethan Horspool
 8.45 Jscuber
 8.55 KSNCubed
 8.57 cuberkid10
 8.72 Erik
 8.81 jaysammey777
 8.82 jason3141
 8.94 jancsi02
 8.97 turtwig
 9.14 thecubingwizard
 9.22 chriscuber123
 9.34 RileyN23
 9.34 OriginalUsername
 9.38 [email protected]
 9.45 David ep
 9.48 [email protected]
 9.62 speedcuber71
 9.67 mihnea3000
 9.68 tJardigradHe
 9.68 G2013
 9.72 Zeke Mackay
 9.75 asacuber
 9.77 Pranav Prabhu
 9.83 camcuber
 9.95 DGCubes
 9.99 vedroboev
 10.00 ExultantCarn
 10.02 MrKuba600
 10.11 3x3x5
 10.19 Helmer Ewert
 10.20 Kylegadj
 10.24 Magdamini
 10.28 Nikhil George
 10.34 DhruvA
 10.35 Marco21
 10.37 PokeCubes
 10.43 AidanNoogie
 10.44 Andrew_Rizo
 10.46 aaron paskow
 10.49 Cheng
 10.62 Theolodger
 10.81 miasponseller
 10.82 Toothcraver55
 10.83 CubicPickle
 10.94 Logan
 10.99 SimonK
 11.01 [email protected]
 11.05 ichcubegern
 11.11 Mark Boyanowski
 11.14 Teeboo
 11.20 Shadowjockey
 11.25 obelisk477
 11.27 Torch
 11.31 HawaiiLife745
 11.34 EdubCubes
 11.52 leudcfa
 11.55 Ontricus
 11.74 YouCubing
 11.75 BiscutDNF
 11.80 TipsterTrickster
 11.96 Legomanz
 11.98 GenTheThief
 12.01 ARandomCuber
 12.06 2017LAMB06
 12.11 cubeshepherd
 12.12 sigalig
 12.18 Clément B.
 12.20 BradenTheMagician
 12.30 Kerry_Creech
 12.38 NathanaelCubes
 12.41 CubicOreo
 12.41 JoXCuber
 12.47 MartinN13
 12.52 Keenan Johnson
 12.58 Glomnipotent
 12.69 [email protected]
 12.71 MCuber
 12.81 Underwatercuber
 12.86 Coneman
 12.87 Cooki348
 13.00 Keroma12
 13.03 Casper A.
 13.11 2018JAIN01
 13.12 yjko
 13.14 SpeedCubeReview
 13.17 tigermaxi
 13.18 OJ Cubing
 13.20 xyzzy
 13.28 Michael DeLaRosa
 13.28 Neb
 13.43 sleipnir
 13.50 MattP98
 13.51 Juicejam
 13.52 frosty_cuber
 13.53 AdrianCubing
 13.53 KingCobble29
 13.65 VJW
 13.65 TheodorNordstrand
 13.75 NoProblemCubing
 13.84 Ayan2005
 13.85 Axel Lönnstedt
 13.90 Dylan Swarts
 13.96 Coinman_
 13.98 Chris Van Der Brink
 14.17 ican97
 14.29 buzzteam4
 14.35 Guilhermehrc
 14.39 Awesomesaucer
 14.41 Islam Kitiev
 14.48 RandomPerson84
 14.55 Turkey vld
 14.57 abunickabhi
 14.70 Fred Lang
 14.70 JMHCubed
 14.80 20luky3
 14.87 Angry_Mob
 14.91 trav1
 15.03 Letmeinpls
 15.14 m24816
 15.22 swankfukinc
 15.29 T1_M0
 15.45 mrjames113083
 15.52 pjk
 15.52 fun at the joy
 15.59 Natanael
 15.60 begiuli65
 15.70 whatshisbucket
 15.92 filipemtx
 15.99 TheNoobCuber
 16.06 revAldoabedram
 16.06 Antto Pitkänen
 16.09 brad711
 16.32 InlandEmpireCuber
 16.33 Bogdan
 16.34 V.Kochergin
 16.40 Caleb/spooderskewb
 16.46 Schmizee
 16.51 Jmuncuber
 16.63 [email protected]
 17.03 yovliporat
 17.04 Nard Cubes
 17.05 MathNoobz
 17.60 julio974
 17.67 topppits
 17.87 colegemuth
 18.00 Hjerpower
 18.02 audiophile121
 18.18 cytokid101
 18.27 DesertWolf
 18.39 qwer13
 18.50 craccho
 18.64 SlimeBoost
 19.03 nms777
 19.08 oliviervlcube
 19.31 ElectricDoodie
 19.62 M O
 19.80 John Benwell
 19.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.91 vilkkuti25
 20.00 CraZZ CFOP
 20.03 JJonesUK
 20.08 TheCubingAddict980
 20.28 Parke187
 20.32 CubingDoggo
 20.34 dnguyen2204
 20.35 timmon
 20.81 [email protected]
 20.82 SpartanSailor
 21.71 Petri Krzywacki
 21.72 theos
 21.75 HighQualityCollection
 22.51 Lux
 22.88 minnow
 23.17 ditto_64
 23.36 Mike Hughey
 23.49 Wriiglly
 23.69 PotElliot
 24.17 Lewis
 24.51 Bubbagrub
 24.89 Brayden Adams
 25.18 UnknownCanvas
 25.65 dschieses
 26.22 L4ura12
 26.46 imDayan
 27.15 One Wheel
 27.17 Jozo_Berk
 27.58 VTCubers
 28.48 WillyTheWizard
 29.68 xLodestar
 29.88 Schmidt
 30.41 freshcuber.de
 35.21 Foreright
 36.28 Jacck
 39.99 MatsBergsten
 40.06 William Bate
 40.44 goidlon
 47.32 jam66150
 49.68 JailtonMendes
 50.34 Binary
 50.68 3x3 Loser
 1:06.87 Sorizzz
 1:10.04 TheYellowCross
*4x4x4*(134)

 29.51 cuberkid10
 31.29 Tommy Kiprillis
 31.74 lejitcuber
 32.20 Ethan Horspool
 35.45 Erik
 35.73 PeterH2N
 35.86 dmcuber818
 36.20 Magdamini
 36.63 thecubingwizard
 37.30 ichcubegern
 38.12 Marco21
 38.72 Nikhil George
 39.44 Helmer Ewert
 39.44 RileyN23
 39.72 tJardigradHe
 40.07 Cheng
 40.48 MrKuba600
 40.49 CubicPickle
 40.57 vedroboev
 40.58 Jscuber
 40.61 OriginalUsername
 40.72 KSNCubed
 40.95 turtwig
 41.06 AidanNoogie
 41.37 jaysammey777
 41.80 David ep
 42.29 PokeCubes
 42.88 DGCubes
 43.03 HawaiiLife745
 43.91 Michael DeLaRosa
 44.64 camcuber
 44.90 Ontricus
 45.14 Luke Garrett
 45.17 MCuber
 45.67 sigalig
 45.85 BradenTheMagician
 46.09 Zeke Mackay
 46.70 yjko
 47.19 T1_M0
 47.42 MattP98
 47.67 Clément B.
 47.73 Keenan Johnson
 48.66 abunickabhi
 48.81 leudcfa
 49.05 BiscutDNF
 49.16 CubicOreo
 49.35 jason3141
 49.41 Mark Boyanowski
 49.84 mrjames113083
 50.37 YouCubing
 50.39 trav1
 50.41 Kerry_Creech
 51.18 xyzzy
 51.66 obelisk477
 51.92 begiuli65
 51.94 colegemuth
 52.39 Coinman_
 52.86 20luky3
 53.24 Keroma12
 53.30 Neb
 53.80 RandomPerson84
 54.88 swankfukinc
 55.99 [email protected]
 56.10 aaron paskow
 56.41 OJ Cubing
 56.62 Glomnipotent
 56.72 Islam Kitiev
 57.17 sleipnir
 57.65 Turkey vld
 58.06 m24816
 58.18 brad711
 58.29 NathanaelCubes
 58.72 TheodorNordstrand
 59.38 cubeshepherd
 59.53 Toothcraver55
 59.58 Cooki348
 1:00.12 Dylan Swarts
 1:00.45 fun at the joy
 1:00.64 ARandomCuber
 1:01.46 topppits
 1:03.17 [email protected]
 1:04.18 elimescube
 1:04.30 ExultantCarn
 1:05.51 Antto Pitkänen
 1:05.98 John Benwell
 1:06.31 VJW
 1:07.21 Guilhermehrc
 1:07.35 Coneman
 1:07.44 DesertWolf
 1:07.47 cytokid101
 1:07.59 Natanael
 1:07.70 NoProblemCubing
 1:08.04 V.Kochergin
 1:08.64 audiophile121
 1:09.01 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:09.05 qwer13
 1:09.90 TheNoobCuber
 1:10.91 oliviervlcube
 1:11.50 JJonesUK
 1:12.94 [email protected]
 1:13.72 Logan
 1:13.99 SpartanSailor
 1:15.65 nms777
 1:16.61 whatshisbucket
 1:18.11 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:18.56 HighQualityCollection
 1:20.44 UnknownCanvas
 1:23.27 kilwap147
 1:23.39 yovliporat
 1:24.77 Mike Hughey
 1:24.80 Hjerpower
 1:25.09 Petri Krzywacki
 1:27.44 vilkkuti25
 1:29.81 One Wheel
 1:34.38 theos
 1:36.65 TheCubingAddict980
 1:37.03 Letmeinpls
 1:38.73 Schmizee
 1:41.09 Jmuncuber
 1:41.42 dschieses
 1:42.62 Lewis
 1:43.23 Jozo_Berk
 1:48.77 freshcuber.de
 1:59.95 MatsBergsten
 2:05.42 Wriiglly
 2:11.04 [email protected]
 2:16.15 Jaycubes
 2:16.45 Foreright
 2:30.01 William Bate
 2:45.79 VTCubers
 2:57.11 Sorizzz
 3:14.50 M O
 DNF ican97
 DNF EdubCubes
*5x5x5*(91)

 56.59 lejitcuber
 1:01.30 Erik
 1:02.62 Marco21
 1:03.62 cuberkid10
 1:04.30 ichcubegern
 1:04.32 dmcuber818
 1:06.64 thecubingwizard
 1:14.97 PokeCubes
 1:18.35 OriginalUsername
 1:19.40 RileyN23
 1:20.55 vedroboev
 1:20.58 tJardigradHe
 1:20.93 AidanNoogie
 1:22.14 Cheng
 1:22.53 CubicPickle
 1:23.93 Helmer Ewert
 1:24.24 sigalig
 1:24.96 DGCubes
 1:25.08 jason3141
 1:25.27 MrKuba600
 1:25.31 CubicOreo
 1:25.74 Magdamini
 1:26.21 HawaiiLife745
 1:26.32 Keroma12
 1:27.58 Mark Boyanowski
 1:27.63 leudcfa
 1:31.42 turtwig
 1:32.45 xyzzy
 1:33.17 colegemuth
 1:34.66 camcuber
 1:34.99 BradenTheMagician
 1:35.41 Glomnipotent
 1:35.43 YouCubing
 1:35.69 abunickabhi
 1:37.03 Keenan Johnson
 1:37.05 nevinscph
 1:38.35 OJ Cubing
 1:38.79 Clément B.
 1:39.12 begiuli65
 1:39.13 aaron paskow
 1:40.00 Dylan Swarts
 1:40.38 yjko
 1:42.48 mrjames113083
 1:44.47 MattP98
 1:45.42 Kerry_Creech
 1:47.04 ARandomCuber
 1:47.57 VJW
 1:48.03 swankfukinc
 1:51.71 m24816
 1:54.14 [email protected]
 1:55.38 brad711
 1:55.88 Coinman_
 1:56.45 obelisk477
 1:57.85 Ontricus
 1:57.88 NoProblemCubing
 1:59.10 Coneman
 1:59.10 T1_M0
 2:03.18 TheodorNordstrand
 2:06.87 topppits
 2:06.88 Turkey vld
 2:07.43 cubeshepherd
 2:07.75 whatshisbucket
 2:09.62 DesertWolf
 2:10.47 Luke Garrett
 2:16.11 Mike Hughey
 2:17.32 audiophile121
 2:17.76 Toothcraver55
 2:20.31 John Benwell
 2:20.49 Hjerpower
 2:21.01 fun at the joy
 2:23.71 BiscutDNF
 2:24.55 One Wheel
 2:29.26 Lewis
 2:29.56 Jmuncuber
 2:30.33 Antto Pitkänen
 2:36.28 oliviervlcube
 2:36.38 nms777
 2:38.08 SpartanSailor
 2:49.08 UnknownCanvas
 2:53.34 JJonesUK
 2:54.74 Petri Krzywacki
 3:16.74 V.Kochergin
 3:40.29 MatsBergsten
 3:45.36 dschieses
 4:11.77 Jozo_Berk
 4:54.06 [email protected]
 5:03.54 Wriiglly
 5:56.97 William Bate
 DNF David ep
 DNF 3x3x5
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*6x6x6*(51)

 1:46.91 lejitcuber
 2:01.07 Marco21
 2:01.94 ichcubegern
 2:06.50 Erik
 2:07.08 cuberkid10
 2:09.92 thecubingwizard
 2:12.64 Shadowjockey
 2:20.38 AidanNoogie
 2:21.56 Torch
 2:27.00 Helmer Ewert
 2:31.06 Mark Boyanowski
 2:35.08 sigalig
 2:39.59 YouCubing
 2:39.72 xyzzy
 2:40.55 CubicPickle
 2:41.64 Keroma12
 2:41.83 vedroboev
 2:42.40 OriginalUsername
 2:45.83 colegemuth
 2:46.59 tJardigradHe
 2:49.80 CubicOreo
 2:50.62 PokeCubes
 2:51.35 nevinscph
 2:52.30 DGCubes
 2:56.65 Magdamini
 2:56.89 jason3141
 2:57.41 abunickabhi
 3:10.34 Clément B.
 3:22.35 Cheng
 3:23.10 Glomnipotent
 3:24.62 Dylan Swarts
 3:27.96 swankfukinc
 3:28.87 Coinman_
 3:28.94 OJ Cubing
 3:31.58 MattP98
 3:39.23 ARandomCuber
 3:51.27 Islam Kitiev
 3:51.82 yjko
 3:56.88 Kerry_Creech
 4:14.59 Mike Hughey
 4:16.20 brad711
 4:44.23 One Wheel
 4:53.09 theos
 4:56.58 Hjerpower
 5:07.05 UnknownCanvas
 5:14.61 John Benwell
 5:22.17 Jmuncuber
 5:50.17 SpartanSailor
 DNF Antto Pitkänen
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF BiscutDNF
*7x7x7*(33)

 2:31.11 lejitcuber
 2:39.02 Marco21
 2:57.26 ichcubegern
 3:34.36 cuberkid10
 3:36.26 AidanNoogie
 3:40.20 Mark Boyanowski
 3:50.04 OriginalUsername
 3:58.78 PokeCubes
 4:01.06 Keroma12
 4:12.87 xyzzy
 4:20.09 sigalig
 4:26.83 CubicOreo
 4:28.04 DGCubes
 4:33.85 YouCubing
 4:39.63 jason3141
 4:52.44 abunickabhi
 4:55.28 miasponseller
 4:55.58 MattP98
 4:58.40 swankfukinc
 5:05.28 Coinman_
 5:13.88 OJ Cubing
 5:25.66 Dylan Swarts
 6:35.43 Mike Hughey
 6:49.28 m24816
 7:25.39 One Wheel
 7:47.64 John Benwell
 7:57.11 UnknownCanvas
 8:02.04 Jmuncuber
 9:10.95 SpartanSailor
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF audiophile121
 DNF Antto Pitkänen
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(73)

 3.97 Teeboo
 4.74 asacuber
 4.82 JakubDrobny
 4.85 [email protected]
 5.15 jaysammey777
 5.25 JoXCuber
 6.04 David ep
 6.09 vedroboev
 6.23 lejitcuber
 6.52 Legomanz
 6.77 ExultantCarn
 6.80 PokeCubes
 7.18 Magdamini
 7.29 2017LAMB06
 7.75 turtwig
 7.81 aaron paskow
 8.68 OriginalUsername
 8.98 T1_M0
 9.00 G2013
 9.26 Ontricus
 9.47 yjko
 9.98 SimonK
 11.41 abunickabhi
 12.54 tJardigradHe
 12.60 sigalig
 13.84 Keenan Johnson
 14.05 BradenTheMagician
 14.52 [email protected]
 14.57 Antto Pitkänen
 14.59 Jmuncuber
 15.14 ichcubegern
 15.84 begiuli65
 16.21 Angry_Mob
 16.46 Erik
 17.30 Natanael
 19.51 YouCubing
 19.73 NathanaelCubes
 20.92 whatshisbucket
 21.13 MattP98
 21.18 Torch
 21.25 Mike Hughey
 21.47 M O
 21.94 Turkey vld
 21.98 Glomnipotent
 22.87 tigermaxi
 25.75 Dylan Swarts
 27.77 Axel Lönnstedt
 28.73 m24816
 28.76 MCuber
 29.13 cuberkid10
 29.59 BiscutDNF
 29.63 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.34 MatsBergsten
 37.74 yovliporat
 38.94 Kerry_Creech
 43.90 Logan
 46.21 Wriiglly
 46.72 Jacck
 47.06 CubicOreo
 49.88 Bogdan
 1:11.49 Ayan2005
 1:17.01 Coneman
 1:20.46 CubicPickle
 1:25.98 Fred Lang
 1:26.03 Jozo_Berk
 1:27.04 minnow
 1:31.35 Juicejam
 2:52.36 WillyTheWizard
 DNF VTCubers
 DNF Helmer Ewert
 DNF jam66150
 DNF Hjerpower
 DNF John Benwell
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(54)

 22.74 G2013
 23.49 Andrew_Rizo
 25.55 sigalig
 34.68 Teeboo
 37.62 ican97
 39.14 abunickabhi
 39.85 Nikhil George
 42.78 T1_M0
 46.76 vedroboev
 47.00 yjko
 52.34 Keenan Johnson
 54.94 David ep
 1:02.75 Underwatercuber
 1:03.25 jaysammey777
 1:05.29 revAldoabedram
 1:09.98 Torch
 1:12.14 KSNCubed
 1:12.84 [email protected]
 1:18.28 leudcfa
 1:24.40 Mike Hughey
 1:26.19 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:26.68 YouCubing
 1:32.46 MattP98
 1:36.38 BradenTheMagician
 1:37.59 BiscutDNF
 1:38.06 MatsBergsten
 1:42.22 Erik
 1:46.66 topppits
 2:11.17 Kerry_Creech
 2:11.70 ichcubegern
 2:14.96 PokeCubes
 2:15.28 jason3141
 2:15.77 elimescube
 2:34.25 DesertWolf
 2:45.55 brad711
 2:45.77 yovliporat
 2:46.39 CubicOreo
 2:47.91 Helmer Ewert
 2:55.20 Jacck
 3:03.57 Glomnipotent
 3:38.79 Guilhermehrc
 3:47.38 dschieses
 3:59.03 MathNoobz
 5:11.03 M O
 5:38.78 TheodorNordstrand
 5:51.58 whatshisbucket
 DNF VTCubers
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF Brayden Adams
 DNF Jmuncuber
 DNF Dylan Swarts
 DNF Hjerpower
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF m24816
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)

 1:45.37 sigalig
 2:57.81 abunickabhi
 4:21.42 T1_M0
 4:25.25 jaysammey777
 5:47.85 nevinscph
 7:32.31 MatsBergsten
 7:37.63 Mike Hughey
 8:12.81 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8:23.06 Jacck
 14:21.42 Dylan Swarts
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF topppits
 DNF BiscutDNF
 DNF PokeCubes
 DNF YouCubing
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)

 5:44.62 abunickabhi
 11:07.91 nevinscph
 12:24.07 Mike Hughey
 14:19.54 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)

 17/17 58:14 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6/6 28:53 Jacck
 4/4 18:48 Mike Hughey
 4/4 22:54 jason3141
 4/5 46:26 brad711
 2/2 1:36 abunickabhi
 2/2 2:25 yjko
 2/2 3:56 revAldoabedram
 4/6 44:29 PokeCubes
 0/2 9:40 Dylan Swarts
 1/3 14:11 BiscutDNF
 0/6 60:00 Alpha cuber
*3x3x3 one-handed*(132)

 13.20 Elo13
 13.24 dmcuber818
 13.28 Tommy Kiprillis
 14.23 Pranav Prabhu
 14.40 OriginalUsername
 14.44 Marco21
 14.86 2017LAMB06
 15.62 cuberkid10
 15.80 lejitcuber
 15.85 Luke Garrett
 16.48 Erik
 16.57 ichcubegern
 16.57 tJardigradHe
 16.93 asacuber
 17.13 GenTheThief
 17.30 jaysammey777
 17.40 Nikhil George
 17.45 PokeCubes
 17.53 YouCubing
 17.87 turtwig
 17.89 Torch
 18.08 thecubingwizard
 18.59 NathanaelCubes
 18.64 ARandomCuber
 18.71 [email protected]
 18.87 Helmer Ewert
 19.01 vedroboev
 19.04 jason3141
 19.22 Magdamini
 19.25 HawaiiLife745
 19.27 SimonK
 19.39 yjko
 19.50 DGCubes
 19.93 MrKuba600
 20.34 JakubDrobny
 20.66 Cheng
 20.72 CubicOreo
 20.77 Shadowjockey
 20.98 Ontricus
 21.07 sleipnir
 21.18 BradenTheMagician
 21.34 CubicPickle
 21.44 Kerry_Creech
 21.47 Toothcraver55
 21.60 camcuber
 21.76 aaron paskow
 21.91 leudcfa
 22.09 David ep
 22.32 Clément B.
 22.44 Zeke Mackay
 22.71 NoProblemCubing
 23.15 begiuli65
 23.58 Coinman_
 23.71 AidanNoogie
 23.80 Juicejam
 23.85 sigalig
 23.93 [email protected]
 24.48 [email protected]
 24.52 Cooki348
 24.57 yovliporat
 24.97 RileyN23
 25.02 Glomnipotent
 25.09 Ayan2005
 25.39 MCuber
 25.70 abunickabhi
 25.86 BiscutDNF
 26.11 TheodorNordstrand
 26.47 Keroma12
 26.66 AdrianCubing
 26.75 Logan
 26.78 SpareBrains
 26.82 OJ Cubing
 27.33 2018JAIN01
 27.39 xyzzy
 27.71 tigermaxi
 27.75 Keenan Johnson
 27.77 Natanael
 27.95 obelisk477
 28.27 trav1
 28.37 Underwatercuber
 28.46 Mark Boyanowski
 28.81 Turkey vld
 28.90 Antto Pitkänen
 28.90 Angry_Mob
 28.96 V.Kochergin
 29.11 MathNoobz
 29.35 MattP98
 29.42 revAldoabedram
 29.44 Bogdan
 29.48 nms777
 29.90 m24816
 30.48 VJW
 30.84 Chris Van Der Brink
 31.14 mrjames113083
 31.48 Guilhermehrc
 31.57 swankfukinc
 31.67 Dylan Swarts
 32.08 TheNoobCuber
 32.09 Axel Lönnstedt
 32.26 fun at the joy
 32.85 SlimeBoost
 33.18 Coneman
 33.50 CraZZ CFOP
 33.58 Fred Lang
 34.27 craccho
 34.72 julio974
 35.79 Caleb/spooderskewb
 38.85 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.74 xLodestar
 40.14 brad711
 40.82 minnow
 41.02 Parke187
 41.75 HighQualityCollection
 42.00 John Benwell
 42.06 Hjerpower
 42.93 Schmizee
 44.86 DesertWolf
 45.25 Deri Nata Wijaya
 45.58 Mike Hughey
 48.69 VTCubers
 48.95 Bubbagrub
 49.19 One Wheel
 50.50 SpartanSailor
 52.40 Petri Krzywacki
 53.72 Wriiglly
 55.66 vilkkuti25
 57.73 PotElliot
 58.28 Jmuncuber
 1:00.76 M O
 1:02.65 JJonesUK
 2:00.35 Jozo_Berk
 2:04.02 goidlon
*3x3x3 With feet*(16)

 33.56 DhruvA
 39.84 GenTheThief
 45.97 tJardigradHe
 51.93 OriginalUsername
 53.05 BradenTheMagician
 58.65 V.Kochergin
 1:01.33 cuberkid10
 1:01.60 YouCubing
 1:14.80 DesertWolf
 1:20.84 ichcubegern
 1:23.91 Mike Hughey
 2:08.94 NoProblemCubing
 2:19.51 One Wheel
 2:45.42 BiscutDNF
 4:07.60 Parke187
 DNF MartinN13
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(20)

 28.70 jaysammey777
 37.64 ichcubegern
 42.39 vedroboev
 45.69 abunickabhi
 49.88 Cheng
 57.27 Natanael
 59.09 YouCubing
 1:01.83 cuberkid10
 1:01.83 Magdamini
 1:03.12 PokeCubes
 1:07.38 Mike Hughey
 1:08.46 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:23.12 whatshisbucket
 1:27.28 Fred Lang
 1:28.20 m24816
 1:33.77 BiscutDNF
 2:10.55 nms777
 2:15.14 colegemuth
 DNF Zeke Mackay
 DNF [email protected]
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(40)

 22.67 (23, 21, 24) NicoCuber1
 23.00 (23, 21, 25) chriscuber123
 24.33 (26, 21, 26) Tommy Kiprillis
 24.67 (25, 21, 28) jaysammey777
 26.33 (24, 25, 30) Torch
 26.67 (26, 24, 30) asacuber
 27.00 (24, 27, 30) guusrs
 27.00 (28, 28, 25) vedroboev
 27.00 (25, 29, 27) xyzzy
 27.00 (29, 26, 26) Pranav Prabhu
 28.67 (28, 31, 27) Theo Leinad
 29.33 (29, 30, 29) ichcubegern
 29.67 (30, 31, 28) Shadowjockey
 29.67 (29, 31, 29) brad711
 30.33 (29, 30, 32) Bogdan
 31.67 (30, 31, 34) Bubbagrub
 33.00 (34, 30, 35) Jacck
 34.00 (30, 33, 39) YouCubing
 34.67 (32, 37, 35) Cheng
 35.00 (31, 40, 34) theos
 35.33 (34, 41, 31) Helmer Ewert
 36.67 (35, 39, 36) Mike Hughey
 37.00 (39, 38, 34) craccho
 39.33 (39, 39, 40) Juicejam
 43.67 (40, 41, 50) Schmizee
 44.33 (45, 40, 48) fun at the joy
 DNF (25, DNS, DNS) PACuber
 DNF (26, DNS, DNS) lejitcuber
 DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
 DNF (28, DNS, DNS) ColorfulPockets
 DNF (29, 28, DNS) KSNCubed
 DNF (37, 33, DNF) [email protected]
 DNF (34, DNS, DNS) SimonK
 DNF (35, DNS, DNS) Kerry_Creech
 DNF (44, 41, DNF) MCuber
 DNF (DNF, 45, 41) aaron paskow
 DNF (41, DNF, DNF) arbivara
 DNF (44, DNS, DNS) NathanaelCubes
 DNF (83, 65, DNF) Parke187
 DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) BiscutDNF
*2-3-4 Relay*(83)

 42.87 jancsi02
 43.60 cuberkid10
 44.63 lejitcuber
 45.90 MrKuba600
 46.65 Magdamini
 48.64 Erik
 49.35 tJardigradHe
 49.54 ichcubegern
 53.49 Cheng
 54.34 AidanNoogie
 54.75 OriginalUsername
 54.90 Luke Garrett
 56.18 David ep
 56.51 jaysammey777
 57.46 DGCubes
 58.50 turtwig
 1:00.51 MCuber
 1:01.35 vedroboev
 1:02.02 PokeCubes
 1:03.72 aaron paskow
 1:04.04 RileyN23
 1:04.11 BradenTheMagician
 1:05.18 sigalig
 1:06.84 CubicPickle
 1:06.93 Keroma12
 1:06.95 begiuli65
 1:07.32 Ontricus
 1:08.87 HawaiiLife745
 1:08.90 BiscutDNF
 1:09.42 abunickabhi
 1:09.44 Glomnipotent
 1:09.80 jason3141
 1:10.63 [email protected]
 1:12.12 Zeke Mackay
 1:13.41 YouCubing
 1:13.62 xyzzy
 1:14.73 Dylan Swarts
 1:14.94 Clément B.
 1:15.12 Toothcraver55
 1:15.49 Mark Boyanowski
 1:15.83 Coneman
 1:15.85 brad711
 1:17.39 TheodorNordstrand
 1:17.69 RandomPerson84
 1:18.07 20luky3
 1:18.24 ARandomCuber
 1:19.72 m24816
 1:19.74 Turkey vld
 1:19.79 Kerry_Creech
 1:19.83 yjko
 1:20.52 fun at the joy
 1:20.82 Islam Kitiev
 1:20.89 swankfukinc
 1:25.19 V.Kochergin
 1:29.52 Guilhermehrc
 1:30.00 John Benwell
 1:30.32 Antto Pitkänen
 1:31.81 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:34.61 VJW
 1:38.62 vilkkuti25
 1:39.24 [email protected]
 1:40.45 cytokid101
 1:44.56 Natanael
 1:46.60 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:48.23 nms777
 1:54.00 Hjerpower
 1:56.35 Petri Krzywacki
 1:57.43 whatshisbucket
 2:01.08 Jmuncuber
 2:04.65 theos
 2:05.66 UnknownCanvas
 2:08.13 Mike Hughey
 2:10.27 Angry_Mob
 2:18.15 Schmizee
 2:21.05 Letmeinpls
 2:29.57 Lewis
 2:32.53 Nard Cubes
 2:39.89 Jozo_Berk
 2:40.38 One Wheel
 2:45.78 Jacck
 3:21.54 MatsBergsten
 3:27.85 VTCubers
 4:04.83 William Bate
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(57)

 1:49.54 ichcubegern
 1:55.70 Erik
 1:56.15 cuberkid10
 2:04.92 tJardigradHe
 2:11.30 OriginalUsername
 2:11.65 MrKuba600
 2:17.51 RileyN23
 2:18.75 PokeCubes
 2:20.34 DGCubes
 2:24.12 sigalig
 2:26.78 vedroboev
 2:27.06 Magdamini
 2:27.72 Cheng
 2:33.20 CubicPickle
 2:35.87 Mark Boyanowski
 2:38.47 jason3141
 2:40.00 Dylan Swarts
 2:44.18 HawaiiLife745
 2:45.61 BradenTheMagician
 2:45.72 Keroma12
 2:46.36 abunickabhi
 2:55.02 begiuli65
 2:57.50 aaron paskow
 2:58.62 Clément B.
 3:05.37 YouCubing
 3:08.08 ARandomCuber
 3:11.19 brad711
 3:12.98 [email protected]
 3:13.69 swankfukinc
 3:18.09 yjko
 3:20.35 David ep
 3:29.44 Turkey vld
 3:29.80 TheodorNordstrand
 3:37.45 m24816
 3:39.18 fun at the joy
 3:39.28 Islam Kitiev
 3:40.19 VJW
 3:42.04 V.Kochergin
 3:46.42 whatshisbucket
 3:50.16 BiscutDNF
 3:51.72 Hjerpower
 3:55.02 Mike Hughey
 4:11.16 nms777
 4:16.95 Antto Pitkänen
 4:19.21 John Benwell
 4:42.69 Lewis
 4:53.28 UnknownCanvas
 4:56.80 theos
 5:01.66 Jmuncuber
 5:14.28 Petri Krzywacki
 5:19.36 One Wheel
 5:51.23 Axel Lönnstedt
 5:57.25 Jacck
 6:55.00 Jozo_Berk
 7:05.55 MatsBergsten
 11:22.37 William Bate
 DNF MCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(30)

 3:56.32 cuberkid10
 4:00.15 ichcubegern
 4:10.22 Islam Kitiev
 5:00.68 OriginalUsername
 5:12.68 DGCubes
 5:13.24 tJardigradHe
 5:14.21 CubicPickle
 5:21.70 PokeCubes
 5:21.73 sigalig
 5:21.75 Mark Boyanowski
 5:23.73 Keroma12
 5:32.33 Magdamini
 5:46.19 begiuli65
 5:46.67 Cheng
 6:11.08 YouCubing
 6:17.25 Dylan Swarts
 6:25.18 Clément B.
 6:25.24 abunickabhi
 6:33.03 connor[email protected]
 7:21.91 swankfukinc
 7:55.16 brad711
 9:14.47 Mike Hughey
 9:36.09 theos
 9:57.27 John Benwell
 10:02.81 One Wheel
 10:08.19 Hjerpower
 10:11.44 BiscutDNF
 10:37.59 Antto Pitkänen
 11:34.39 Jmuncuber
 11:47.31 Petri Krzywacki
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(25)

 6:51.63 jancsi02
 7:03.45 ichcubegern
 7:42.80 cuberkid10
 9:05.82 sigalig
 9:07.97 Keroma12
 9:12.28 CubicPickle
 9:20.12 PokeCubes
 9:27.26 OriginalUsername
 9:27.36 MrKuba600
 9:28.83 Mark Boyanowski
 9:31.58 Magdamini
 9:54.63 xyzzy
 10:34.14 YouCubing
 11:43.86 Dylan Swarts
 12:02.89 boroc226han
 12:04.91 swankfukinc
 14:37.23 abunickabhi
 15:23.30 brad711
 16:13.69 Mike Hughey
 16:54.97 theos
 17:20.50 John Benwell
 17:51.09 Hjerpower
 18:08.48 One Wheel
 19:26.08 Antto Pitkänen
 25:04.05 Petri Krzywacki
*Clock*(45)

 5.73 jaysammey777
 6.63 TipsterTrickster
 6.75 Kerry_Creech
 6.98 ARandomCuber
 7.07 YouCubing
 7.09 MartinN13
 7.66 MattP98
 8.06 cuberkid10
 8.39 MCuber
 8.56 vedroboev
 9.02 T1_M0
 9.05 trav1
 9.09 Torch
 9.57 AdrianCubing
 10.25 lejitcuber
 10.36 chriscuber123
 10.44 oliviervlcube
 11.00 Luke Garrett
 11.29 Magdamini
 11.63 DesertWolf
 12.09 BradenTheMagician
 12.15 NoProblemCubing
 12.52 OriginalUsername
 12.90 tJardigradHe
 13.33 Bubbagrub
 13.36 HawaiiLife745
 13.72 RyuKagamine
 14.45 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.99 Hjerpower
 16.34 Antto Pitkänen
 16.67 CubicOreo
 17.27 PokeCubes
 17.37 Mike Hughey
 18.29 Schmidt
 18.46 swankfukinc
 20.32 brad711
 20.54 freshcuber.de
 21.15 ichcubegern
 21.19 Parke187
 25.17 Cheng
 26.10 Foreright
 50.74 John Benwell
 52.02 Jmuncuber
 56.18 m24816
 1:08.02 Neb
*Megaminx*(67)

 41.13 Cuberstache
 45.78 Magdamini
 48.20 AidanNoogie
 48.28 lejitcuber
 48.44 thecubingwizard
 55.78 miasponseller
 1:01.06 whatshisbucket
 1:01.66 dmcuber818
 1:01.87 GenTheThief
 1:03.37 Erik
 1:05.42 KSNCubed
 1:05.95 DhruvA
 1:07.27 cuberkid10
 1:08.61 CubicOreo
 1:10.91 Helmer Ewert
 1:12.76 G2013
 1:13.82 Islam Kitiev
 1:13.85 MrKuba600
 1:15.44 YouCubing
 1:17.15 OriginalUsername
 1:17.60 ichcubegern
 1:19.41 BradenTheMagician
 1:22.08 Luke Garrett
 1:23.96 jason3141
 1:27.29 TipsterTrickster
 1:27.99 xyzzy
 1:28.14 Clément B.
 1:29.34 audiophile121
 1:30.85 begiuli65
 1:30.93 tJardigradHe
 1:31.19 PokeCubes
 1:32.45 Turkey vld
 1:32.69 vedroboev
 1:33.52 swankfukinc
 1:36.59 yjko
 1:39.39 V.Kochergin
 1:39.53 T1_M0
 1:40.13 ARandomCuber
 1:41.07 turtwig
 1:44.18 nms777
 1:45.46 Cheng
 1:45.49 Coneman
 1:46.28 [email protected]
 1:46.98 abunickabhi
 1:47.49 colegemuth
 1:47.52 TheodorNordstrand
 1:48.74 Antto Pitkänen
 1:55.90 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:57.49 sigalig
 2:03.62 Coinman_
 2:12.49 BiscutDNF
 2:12.93 Glomnipotent
 2:19.12 Toothcraver55
 2:24.42 Kerry_Creech
 2:27.83 m24816
 2:31.64 Dylan Swarts
 2:43.35 Petri Krzywacki
 2:57.01 Mike Hughey
 2:58.77 Hjerpower
 3:07.28 John Benwell
 3:16.57 Jmuncuber
 4:03.59 VTCubers
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Wriiglly
 DNF revAldoabedram
*Pyraminx*(128)

 1.00 PIYUSH
 2.80 SimonK
 2.82 MrKuba600
 2.88 Chris Van Der Brink
 2.90 DGCubes
 2.91 aaron paskow
 3.12 Ontricus
 3.14 KSNCubed
 3.15 NoProblemCubing
 3.18 JakubDrobny
 3.26 [email protected]
 3.27 tJardigradHe
 3.32 Magdamini
 3.32 EdubCubes
 3.48 oliviervlcube
 3.55 lejitcuber
 3.59 Kerry_Creech
 3.61 Cheng
 3.62 MartinN13
 3.62 jason3141
 3.68 Cooki348
 3.89 CornerCutter
 4.00 RobinCube
 4.07 JoXCuber
 4.16 thecubingwizard
 4.20 MLGCubez
 4.22 CubicOreo
 4.35 David ep
 4.39 T1_M0
 4.45 BradenTheMagician
 4.47 vedroboev
 4.47 asacuber
 4.55 Turkey vld
 4.66 Torch
 4.70 Toothcraver55
 4.72 JMHCubed
 4.76 Helmer Ewert
 4.77 Tommy Kiprillis
 4.77 MCuber
 4.84 cubeshepherd
 4.92 jaysammey777
 5.17 cuberkid10
 5.28 ichcubegern
 5.39 UnknownCanvas
 5.56 3x3x5
 5.76 MattP98
 5.77 YouCubing
 5.87 Neb
 5.91 Shadowjockey
 5.99 OriginalUsername
 6.09 chriscuber123
 6.10 camcuber
 6.11 Keenan Johnson
 6.16 Zeke Mackay
 6.19 begiuli65
 6.21 HawaiiLife745
 6.21 Luke Garrett
 6.23 jancsi02
 6.45 trav1
 6.47 NathanaelCubes
 6.56 Logan
 6.70 Legomanz
 6.86 RileyN23
 6.91 TheodorNordstrand
 6.95 Parke187
 6.97 TipsterTrickster
 7.13 [email protected]
 7.16 ExultantCarn
 7.19 Lewis
 7.20 AidanNoogie
 7.20 whatshisbucket
 7.21 ARandomCuber
 7.35 [email protected]
 7.52 V.Kochergin
 7.64 yjko
 7.98 Angry_Mob
 8.31 julio974
 8.38 Burnsy101
 8.55 DesertWolf
 8.77 2018JAIN01
 8.81 Michael DeLaRosa
 8.89 Axel Lönnstedt
 9.01 Glomnipotent
 9.12 Caleb/spooderskewb
 9.14 Clément B.
 9.19 fun at the joy
 9.24 PokeCubes
 9.27 swankfukinc
 9.41 TheCubingAddict980
 9.45 sigalig
 9.64 abunickabhi
 9.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.92 Antto Pitkänen
 9.94 Natanael
 9.98 Coneman
 10.11 Dylan Swarts
 10.18 dschieses
 10.20 nms777
 10.21 Bogdan
 10.43 theos
 10.59 Keroma12
 10.65 Fred Lang
 11.01 colegemuth
 11.07 goidlon
 11.43 Hjerpower
 11.94 Nard Cubes
 12.06 BiscutDNF
 12.15 Mike Hughey
 12.24 SpeedCubeReview
 12.43 yovliporat
 12.53 L4ura12
 12.56 John Benwell
 12.66 VJW
 12.90 brad711
 12.95 Jmuncuber
 13.12 vilkkuti25
 13.33 topppits
 13.55 Jacck
 13.69 Wriiglly
 15.70 m24816
 16.13 Schmidt
 16.74 freshcuber.de
 16.78 VTCubers
 17.97 Petri Krzywacki
 27.56 Sorizzz
 29.73 jam66150
 30.26 Jaycubes
 34.07 TheYellowCross
*Square-1*(86)

 7.16 Teeboo
 8.03 Sixstringcal
 8.62 chriscuber123
 8.99 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.27 PokeCubes
 9.79 David ep
 9.86 Helmer Ewert
 9.97 MLGCubez
 10.39 thecubingwizard
 10.39 Marcus Siu
 11.01 speedcuber71
 12.53 YouCubing
 13.38 cuberkid10
 13.85 Shadowjockey
 14.01 ichcubegern
 14.58 [email protected]
 14.81 KSNCubed
 15.04 SimonK
 15.24 lejitcuber
 15.80 asacuber
 15.90 trav1
 16.02 MrKuba600
 16.12 AidanNoogie
 16.31 Andrew_Rizo
 16.41 TipsterTrickster
 16.69 JakubDrobny
 16.75 leudcfa
 16.99 sigalig
 17.71 BradenTheMagician
 18.20 Magdamini
 18.62 Torch
 19.30 Kerry_Creech
 19.78 Turkey vld
 20.84 jaysammey777
 20.86 Keenan Johnson
 21.26 MattP98
 21.43 Luke Garrett
 21.46 DesertWolf
 22.03 tJardigradHe
 22.16 RileyN23
 22.74 CraZZ CFOP
 23.31 Underwatercuber
 23.94 CubicOreo
 24.12 Clément B.
 24.20 mihnea3000
 24.83 DGCubes
 24.89 cubeshepherd
 25.32 Ontricus
 27.12 OriginalUsername
 28.12 whatshisbucket
 28.27 Coneman
 29.56 vedroboev
 30.46 NathanaelCubes
 31.60 Logan
 32.73 Natanael
 33.18 jason3141
 34.18 Bubbagrub
 35.21 HawaiiLife745
 35.58 Neb
 36.22 begiuli65
 38.36 Hjerpower
 40.32 Schmizee
 40.65 Mike Hughey
 41.00 NoProblemCubing
 41.16 Lewis
 43.43 BiscutDNF
 43.44 CubicPickle
 44.24 Chris Van Der Brink
 45.10 fun at the joy
 47.01 TheodorNordstrand
 47.63 Bogdan
 49.57 Glomnipotent
 50.20 Guilhermehrc
 50.75 Cheng
 55.07 theos
 56.85 swankfukinc
 57.25 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:05.90 abunickabhi
 1:09.36 Antto Pitkänen
 1:12.76 Jacck
 1:14.07 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:14.66 Juicejam
 1:56.63 m24816
 2:08.47 Jmuncuber
 2:11.64 nms777
 DNF MCuber
*Skewb*(121)

 2.30 lejitcuber
 3.12 [email protected]
 3.13 RileyN23
 3.23 chriscuber123
 3.24 Tommy Kiprillis
 3.24 Ayan2005
 3.30 JMHCubed
 3.31 MrKuba600
 3.68 Teeboo
 3.75 SimonK
 3.79 KSNCubed
 3.85 Magdamini
 3.86 MLGCubez
 3.94 asacuber
 4.31 MattP98
 4.40 aaron paskow
 4.41 TipsterTrickster
 4.50 CubicOreo
 4.55 MCuber
 4.57 EdubCubes
 4.73 tJardigradHe
 4.79 Helmer Ewert
 4.88 DhruvA
 4.95 Luke Garrett
 5.09 trav1
 5.11 cubeshepherd
 5.21 jaysammey777
 5.23 cuberkid10
 5.33 Antto Pitkänen
 5.33 2017LAMB06
 5.37 Legomanz
 5.42 Zeke Mackay
 5.43 vedroboev
 5.60 oliviervlcube
 5.61 Kerry_Creech
 5.64 Caleb/spooderskewb
 5.68 Shadowjockey
 5.73 MartinN13
 5.80 OriginalUsername
 5.95 ichcubegern
 5.97 TheodorNordstrand
 6.04 DesertWolf
 6.05 AidanNoogie
 6.07 DGCubes
 6.12 Coneman
 6.33 JakubDrobny
 6.35 Turkey vld
 6.45 mihnea3000
 6.63 BradenTheMagician
 6.65 HawaiiLife745
 6.67 [email protected]
 6.68 CubicPickle
 6.76 PokeCubes
 6.84 whatshisbucket
 6.90 YouCubing
 6.92 BiscutDNF
 6.98 Keith Maben
 7.02 fun at the joy
 7.23 T1_M0
 7.40 Hjerpower
 7.50 Bogdan
 7.54 jancsi02
 7.65 Parke187
 7.77 qwer13
 7.84 AdrianCubing
 7.86 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.93 Toothcraver55
 7.94 David ep
 7.96 Bubbagrub
 8.05 Clément B.
 8.12 ARandomCuber
 8.39 Fred Lang
 8.45 Chris Van Der Brink
 8.50 jason3141
 8.60 Keenan Johnson
 8.87 Logan
 8.97 Neb
 9.10 vilkkuti25
 9.20 Ontricus
 9.26 Cheng
 9.32 Keroma12
 9.38 L4ura12
 9.62 Natanael
 9.63 topppits
 9.71 Wriiglly
 9.80 yovliporat
 9.89 V.Kochergin
 10.04 UnknownCanvas
 10.08 Dylan Swarts
 10.10 m24816
 10.16 Marco21
 10.18 Angry_Mob
 10.33 begiuli65
 10.66 Schmizee
 11.30 dschieses
 11.79 Nard Cubes
 11.91 Lewis
 12.00 colegemuth
 12.68 swankfukinc
 12.69 sigalig
 12.92 Mike Hughey
 13.32 abunickabhi
 13.44 2018JAIN01
 13.45 jam66150
 13.55 theos
 14.13 Michael DeLaRosa
 14.97 brad711
 15.64 Jmuncuber
 15.76 John Benwell
 16.32 Axel Lönnstedt
 16.62 Glomnipotent
 20.34 NathanaelCubes
 21.26 nms777
 21.36 TheCubingAddict980
 21.41 freshcuber.de
 21.56 Jacck
 30.06 MatsBergsten
 30.40 Petri Krzywacki
 47.32 VTCubers
 52.23 Sorizzz
 DNF Torch
*Kilominx*(27)

 26.59 cubeshepherd
 28.46 ichcubegern
 28.67 CubicOreo
 31.56 OriginalUsername
 32.78 Magdamini
 35.62 Turkey vld
 36.92 YouCubing
 37.09 colegemuth
 39.32 Zeke Mackay
 40.45 Logan
 43.30 abunickabhi
 43.37 whatshisbucket
 45.32 nms777
 47.41 Neb
 48.39 Coneman
 49.39 Fred Lang
 53.62 NathanaelCubes
 56.42 jason3141
 57.31 swankfukinc
 59.72 Mike Hughey
 1:00.18 Lewis
 1:04.87 Kerry_Creech
 1:10.46 m24816
 1:12.76 Dylan Swarts
 1:28.24 Petri Krzywacki
 1:43.32 John Benwell
 DNF MCuber
*Mini Guildford*(23)

 4:05.56 cuberkid10
 4:17.05 Magdamini
 5:12.41 OriginalUsername
 5:12.96 HawaiiLife745
 5:14.71 G2013
 5:19.29 YouCubing
 5:21.30 PokeCubes
 5:28.82 tJardigradHe
 5:41.69 ichcubegern
 5:45.19 vedroboev
 6:06.97 aaron paskow
 6:07.21 swankfukinc
 6:37.28 Turkey vld
 6:46.36 Cheng
 6:48.86 Ontricus
 7:24.37 Neb
 7:27.65 Antto Pitkänen
 7:50.87 DesertWolf
 9:51.75 Mike Hughey
 9:54.87 Hjerpower
 10:32.15 InlandEmpireCuber
 10:49.50 m24816
 11:41.85 vilkkuti25
*Redi Cube*(32)

 7.73 Chris Van Der Brink
 11.76 2017LAMB06
 15.51 DGCubes
 16.17 JakubDrobny
 16.57 tJardigradHe
 16.66 TipsterTrickster
 16.89 OriginalUsername
 17.55 ARandomCuber
 17.62 Natanael
 19.03 Zeke Mackay
 21.12 cubeshepherd
 22.33 Neb
 22.51 trav1
 22.93 Kerry_Creech
 24.47 jason3141
 24.99 ichcubegern
 26.14 julio974
 26.94 Dylan Swarts
 27.75 Lewis
 28.01 NathanaelCubes
 28.42 Helmer Ewert
 29.03 L4ura12
 29.88 Fred Lang
 30.68 Axel Lönnstedt
 31.34 chriscuber123
 34.52 Mike Hughey
 35.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 36.81 colegemuth
 51.45 Bubbagrub
 54.27 Jacck
 59.84 abunickabhi
 3:52.12 YouCubing
*Master Pyraminx*(21)

 28.86 vedroboev
 35.25 cubeshepherd
 35.73 Natanael
 41.42 Ontricus
 42.76 thecubingwizard
 43.32 Chris Van Der Brink
 49.61 YouCubing
 51.84 T1_M0
 55.57 trav1
 56.60 jason3141
 57.59 DGCubes
 1:04.96 aaron paskow
 1:10.23 Zeke Mackay
 1:11.55 Dylan Swarts
 1:14.35 Helmer Ewert
 1:17.45 nms777
 1:18.01 Mike Hughey
 1:35.95 colegemuth
 1:48.89 m24816
 2:13.48 Jacck
 3:25.91 abunickabhi

*Contest results*

 1464 ichcubegern
 1455 cuberkid10
 1417 lejitcuber
 1397 OriginalUsername
 1371 Magdamini
 1348 vedroboev
 1333 tJardigradHe
 1329 YouCubing
 1242 PokeCubes
 1175 jaysammey777
 1148 MrKuba600
 1118 Helmer Ewert
 1113 DGCubes
 1078 jason3141
 1046 BradenTheMagician
 1045 David ep
 1041 sigalig
 1034 Cheng
 1030 Erik
 1025 AidanNoogie
 1017 CubicOreo
 1003 thecubingwizard
 1001 Luke Garrett
 997 Tommy Kiprillis
 992 Kerry_Creech
 941 aaron paskow
 933 KSNCubed
 931 [email protected]
 910 RileyN23
 888 CubicPickle
 880 asacuber
 878 abunickabhi
 876 HawaiiLife745
 875 Ontricus
 841 JakubDrobny
 834 turtwig
 816 MattP98
 814 yjko
 813 SimonK
 803 Clément B.
 802 dmcuber818
 779 Torch
 777 ARandomCuber
 774 MCuber
 761 Marco21
 757 Turkey vld
 752 Keenan Johnson
 751 chriscuber123
 736 begiuli65
 725 BiscutDNF
 721 TheodorNordstrand
 710 cubeshepherd
 710 Dylan Swarts
 677 Mark Boyanowski
 677 Shadowjockey
 676 trav1
 675 Teeboo
 662 Toothcraver55
 661 Zeke Mackay
 659 camcuber
 654 leudcfa
 647 [email protected]
 646 Keroma12
 640 NathanaelCubes
 640 Glomnipotent
 636 Coneman
 632 TipsterTrickster
 631 swankfukinc
 623 Antto Pitkänen
 622 T1_M0
 613 xyzzy
 608 2017LAMB06
 605 NoProblemCubing
 602 whatshisbucket
 585 Mike Hughey
 577 jancsi02
 553 [email protected]
 549 Legomanz
 542 G2013
 537 Logan
 531 m24816
 528 ExultantCarn
 520 Neb
 515 Natanael
 513 DhruvA
 507 brad711
 497 DesertWolf
 494 Chris Van Der Brink
 484 MartinN13
 480 EdubCubes
 477 fun at the joy
 476 Nikhil George
 473 Cooki348
 471 MLGCubez
 468 [email protected]
 464 colegemuth
 463 JoXCuber
 458 Pranav Prabhu
 447 Hjerpower
 440 Axel Lönnstedt
 438 V.Kochergin
 434 Ayan2005
 433 Jscuber
 429 mihnea3000
 426 JMHCubed
 425 OJ Cubing
 424 Andrew_Rizo
 420 Michael DeLaRosa
 418 3x3x5
 410 obelisk477
 408 Islam Kitiev
 406 Angry_Mob
 395 AdrianCubing
 390 oliviervlcube
 385 VJW
 382 Coinman_
 367 Parke187
 355 InlandEmpireCuber
 348 nms777
 348 GenTheThief
 345 sleipnir
 343 John Benwell
 340 Ethan Horspool
 340 Jmuncuber
 339 Fred Lang
 337 2018JAIN01
 333 Bogdan
 320 Juicejam
 312 yovliporat
 311 topppits
 297 Guilhermehrc
 296 Kylegadj
 290 Schmizee
 284 Underwatercuber
 281 UnknownCanvas
 277 tigermaxi
 276 Lewis
 271 mrjames113083
 271 20luky3
 269 speedcuber71
 265 RandomPerson84
 260 NicoCuber1
 259 Caleb/spooderskewb
 254 miasponseller
 247 Jacck
 247 frosty_cuber
 247 theos
 238 julio974
 228 vilkkuti25
 222 Bubbagrub
 207 Deri Nata Wijaya
 201 qwer13
 198 Awesomesaucer
 198 MatsBergsten
 195 SpartanSailor
 190 revAldoabedram
 189 audiophile121
 188 Petri Krzywacki
 188 Casper A.
 184 SpeedCubeReview
 184 Nard Cubes
 176 Wriiglly
 175 [email protected]
 172 Sixstringcal
 171 One Wheel
 166 TheDubDubJr
 165 ican97
 165 Theolodger
 160 dschieses
 158 TheNoobCuber
 157 cytokid101
 155 M O
 154 TheCubingAddict980
 137 nevinscph
 136 Elo13
 135 MathNoobz
 133 PeterH2N
 132 Letmeinpls
 130 CraZZ CFOP
 130 PIYUSH
 125 Astral Cubing
 118 minnow
 117 VTCubers
 115 craccho
 114 Jozo_Berk
 112 L4ura12
 110 KingCobble29
 109 CornerCutter
 109 JJonesUK
 108 RobinCube
 103 Brayden Adams
 100 buzzteam4
 95 PotElliot
 92 HighQualityCollection
 90 SlimeBoost
 87 elimescube
 83 pjk
 81 Marcus Siu
 78 filipemtx
 73 [email protected]
 72 freshcuber.de
 71 Cuberstache
 67 Keith Maben
 66 SpareBrains
 63 xLodestar
 62 Schmidt
 58 goidlon
 56 CubingDoggo
 53 Burnsy101
 51 ElectricDoodie
 44 William Bate
 44 jam66150
 44 WillyTheWizard
 44 guusrs
 41 dnguyen2204
 40 Theo Leinad
 40 timmon
 34 Lux
 32 Foreright
 32 ditto_64
 31 kilwap147
 28 Sorizzz
 24 PACuber
 22 imDayan
 21 ColorfulPockets
 21 RyuKagamine
 16 boroc226han
 16 Jaycubes
 15 arbivara
 14 Binary
 10 TheYellowCross
 9 angry broom
 8 JailtonMendes
 6 3x3 Loser
 5 Alpha cuber


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 15, 2019)

Pyraminx: (3.05), (4.95), 3.78, 3.91, 3.99 = *3.89*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 17, 2019)

Gift card week 2. The winning number is 217, no such large number has won before .
Who is *timmon?* The winning guy this week! *Congratulations!*


----------

